# [SOLVED] Reboot and select proper boot device



## Chris-elliott (Jan 9, 2011)

So I built a computer, used several parts from an old computer. Got new parts and installed everything. The old parts were all working. The new parts seem to all work but I dont know about the DVD drive. I continue to get "reboot and select proper boot device." I have a good understanding of how to build a computer. I have done it 3 or 4 times successfully in the past. Everything starts up fine, but when I want to install Windows 7 ( I even tried windows XP) from disk, it gives me that error. Now I have gone into Bios and it shows the DVD drive, but it has a generic name. It is a brand new DVD drive, It connects through the P ATA ribbon( i think that is what it is called, it isn't an sata plug in). and has power via a molex. the ribbon is on slave, and I have tried master as well. it is connected properly to the motherboard. and power is on. One thing I have noticed in the boot up BIOS screen, it says the generic CD-ROM drive( it is a DVD drive), but when I hit F8 and go into the boot up selection it shows only the WD hdd. no dvd drive. the motherboard had the CPU in it and RAM in it. and was already in the tower. So I installed the hdd ( which detected on another computer), the DVD drive( which i installed a similar one that was not a SATA drive, but is in working condition), the graphics card,the PSU, and the wireless card. I just need to install the OS. if you can help it would be so amazing. thank you in advance! 
Motherboard: asus p5ql-vm epu.
Ram: 4 sticks of 2 gb ddr2
Cpu: 2.5 Ghz quad core( sorry I dont know the specific name, I don't feel like pulling it out.)
graphics card: HD radeon 6770
HDD: Western digital WD10EZEX
PSU: corsair builder series cx500
DVD drive:Samsung Internal IDE CD-RW & DVD-ROM Drive TS-H492


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

Connect the drive to the end of the ribbon cable (leaving the middle plug open) and make sure the jumpers on the back of the dvd drive are set to CS or "cable select".

Then change the boot order in the bios and have the dvd drive come before the other options.


----------



## Chris-elliott (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

It did not work unfortunatly... the jumper was on cs, and on the end of the cable.and it still said atapi cd- drive in bios. but when I hit F8 it still only had the HDD.I realized I did not post what was after the motherboard name, or the full one. P5QL-VM EPU/CG5270/DP_mb
also should I update the BIOS?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

You could also try using the center plug on the ribbon cable and change the jumper to "slave".

It seems strange that a newer board would identify a normal dvdrom drive correctly. Do you have any other optical drives you can test to see if the machine will correctly identify the proper name of the drive?


----------



## Chris-elliott (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

I tried slave as well. Yes I do have a SATA DVD drive, it is in my sisters computer. Tomorrow I will try that, because both drives I tried were the older ribbon ones. Hopefully it works. I will post it if it does work. I will install windows 7 and see if that works. then i can just order a SATA dvd drive later. (i am building this desktop for my other sister) and thank you for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

For future reference when dealing with IDE drives/cables, if the drive jumper is set to CS it will be seen as Master on the end (Black) connector and Slave on the middle (Gray) connector.


----------



## Chris-elliott (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

Well I got the OS to install, I had to borrow the SATA DVD drive. So it looks like I need to get a new one and return that other drive. thanks you all for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device*

Glad you got it sorted out and good luck.


----------

